
Show HN: HeartPeace, HRV Biofeedback iOS App - codifilo
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/heart-peace/id1487716966
======
codifilo
HeartPeace helps you to meditate by providing real-time feedback about how
relax you are.

The feedback is provided by measuring your cardiac coherence using heart rate
variability analysis algorithms that determine your parasympathetic vs
sympathetic nervous system activation. Therefore, a BLE heart rate monitor is
required or if you don’t have one you can use the back camera to measure your
heart rate.

The feedback is given by displaying an animation that resembles your inner
state. The more you are focused in your breathing, the bigger, slower and
green/blue the animation will be.

Feedback is also presented using sounds so headphones are recommend, if you
are not focused in your breathing you will hear a crowd sound but if you are
focused in your breathing you will hear monks meditating and the more focused
you are the deeper the sounds will be.

To better focus on the breathing is advised to sit down, set the timer
provided in the app and close you eyes to minimize distractions.

